# Need help to fix enclosure



## VickiR (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi all. 
I'm after someone to help to fix my enclosure. 
It's a coffee table one and the top glass panel has a crack near heat lamp. I don't want it to shatter or crack Anymore.
I think that the whole glass panel needs to be replaced

Do u know anyone that can do this for me or where I can find someone? 
I live in the ipswich area brissie 

Regards Vicki


----------



## MC-Boks (Feb 13, 2011)

Check your local glaziers. You'll want to replace the glass.If the piece is not too large you might be able to pick up an off cut. Make sure that what you replace it with is going to be strong enough, don't want to have to go through it all again.

Cheers

Mick


----------



## najanaja (Feb 13, 2011)

sent through the dimensions to make it easier to determan your best approach


----------



## VickiR (Feb 13, 2011)

I measured the top glass panel and it's 93cm x 38cm 
It will be I little bigger

bump


----------



## VickiR (Feb 16, 2011)

Would any glazier have the glass its 5mm thick,
but another question is there somewhere i can go to get it replaced?


----------



## maanz641 (Feb 16, 2011)

most glaziers would be able to replace it for you mate ,give a few a call and ask them


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Why not get o'brien to inject their special resin? Oh and that is just superglue apparently and can be done by anyone. never tried it myself.

How to Repair a Cracked Glass Table | eHow.com here is what turned up after a quick google search. How to Use Super Glue to Repair a Nicked Windshield | eHow.com and there is something that says you can use superglue.


----------

